# Advice for a brand new golfer



## bluesun (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello.

I decided that I would like to take up golf as my new hobby. My question is what clubs should I buy. Is there anything I should know about clubs before I buy? I want a quality set that I can have for a long time even when I become good at golf. I often buy things that I wish I hadn't later on because I didn't know something. Also, are there any particular clubs, balls, accessories, methods, etc. that I should avoid from getting used to so that I won't have to unlearn or relearn anything later because they are either prohibited on a competitive level or even just considered cheesy?

Thanks


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

Well OK, I'll take a wedge shot at it.

IMO, the best clubs to get are the right clubs for YOU. What I mean by that is, there are factors that should be considered when buying clubs. Age, height, swing speed, etc...While I will not suggest getting top-of-the-line brand name clubs, I will also fret suggesting getting those $200.00 starter sets that come complete with a golf bag - void of knowing _more_ about you.

My suggestion is take lessons from a pro, then get their professional opinion as to the type of clubs best suited for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

My advise is:
You ain't got a thing if you don't have a swing. First invest in lessons. You might also want to get a copy of Ben Hogan's Five Lessons as well. The best book I've ever seen on swing fundamentals. Then go a large retail golf shop to check out irons to see what they look like and how their designs differ. Ask a sales associate what designs are developed for high handicappers. Definitely ask your teaching pro to suggest what clubs might be a good way for you to start. Hopefully, you will end up with a set that feels good in your hands, looks good to your eye at address and will provide good feed back to your hands so can learn what you are doing right and what you are doing wrong allowing you to correct things. 
Best of Luck.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll second the sentiments on the Ben Hogan book.

You can be fitted for clubs free at any of the off course proshops that are around... Watts, Golf Galaxy and the like, not to mention local stores like one I have near me, Alf's Golf. Starting with a set that fits and getting lessons is the best way to start. A lot of people charge into golf and wind up with a set of clubs stored in the garage that do nothing but knock down cobwebs. If you really think you want to try golf, there's a certain investment in money and time that will insure your initial efforts are worthwhile. Make that investment and as you go along, keep us posted on how you are doing.

Welcome to the greatest game in the world, and the nut cases like us who enjoy it!


----------

